

Comcast Cuts the Cord on Deal with Time Warner Cable - marklabedz
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2015/04/24/401940729/comcast-cuts-the-cord-on-deal-with-time-warner-cable

======
Splendor
> Of course, we would have liked to bring our great products to new cities

Too bad they can't/won't just enter those cities and compete anyway.

~~~
nightmiles
Exactly. If you want so badly to bring your services to those markets, why not
just bring your services to those markets? Why not challenge the inherently
monopolistic nature of cable franchise agreements in court? Why not prove to
your market that you are a superior competitor?

